# [OT] sprawy sieciowe

## morgir

Szukałem ale nie moge znaleźć

Chodzi oto że jestem adminem sieci i widziałem różne fajne rzeczy.

Np. Gdy użytkownik nie płaci za net i chce wejść na jakąś strone to przekierowuje go na taką strone w stylu "zapłać za net bo Ci go odłącze" klika continue i działa niby dalej, ale pewnego dnia zmienia się coś tam i już nie ma continue tylko wyświetla mu się ta strona i nic więcej nie może zrobić.

Albo jakieś inne ciekawe rzeczy... jakieś howto jakby ktoś miał  :Smile: 

----------

## psycepa

mysle ze powinienes poszukac czegos na temat squida

----------

## BRuM

Przyjrzyj się rozwijanemu od jakiegoś czasu LMS - LAN Management System. Podobno działa  :Wink: . Sam przymierzam się do zabawy z nim, tylko że na Debianie :>

----------

## manwe_

1. [Y to moja sieć DSL]

iptables-t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -d ! Y/29 --dport 80 -i eth1 -j BLOCK`

iptables-t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -d ! Y/29 --dport 8000 -i eth1 -j BLOCK`

iptables-t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -d ! Y/29 --dport 8080 -i eth1 -j BLOCK`

iptables -t nat -A BLOCK -p tcp -s 192.168.X.X -j DNAT --to 192.168.1.1:81

.... 

2. apache stoi również na porcie 81

3. 

<VirtualHost *:81>

  DocumentRoot /var/www/lan/htdocs/81

  ErrorDocument 404 http://192.168.1.1:81/index.php

</VirtualHost>

W zasadzie to tyle, tutaj [jak znasz php] możesz już porobić formularze, przez sudo wywołanie usuwania tego wpisu iptables, etc. etc.

----------

## morgir

w iptables powiadasz ? ładnie to wygląda ale mógłbyś coś jaśniej?

----------

## manwe_

1. Wpis BLOCK do PREROUTING'u który kontroluje cały ruch http [tylko to im odcinam na czas przeczytania komunikatu, zapłacenia zaległości, etc.]

2. Domyślna zawartość BLOCK to: iptables -t nat -A BLOCK -j RETURN, czyli tak naprawdę nic nie robi

3. Co godzinę mam w cron'ie zarzucony skrypt który kontroluje warunki [czy nie trzeba przypomnieć o kasie, zablokować kogoś, wyświetlić komunikatu, etc.] dla każdego user'a, jeśli tak, do BLOCK wchodzi: iptables -t nat -A BLOCK -p tcp -s 192.168.X.X -j DNAT --to 192.168.1.1:81, które cały ruch http z ip X.X przerzuca na port :81 routera

4. Na owym porcie stoi apache [Listen 192.168.1.1:81], z virtual hostem zdefiniowanym jak powyżej [chyba łatwo się domyślic po co to 404 tam jest]

5. Strona index.php w tym katalogu obsługuje wszystkie komunikaty, itp. i do tego ma <form> z <input type="submit" /> [no i kodem zabezpieczającym  :Wink: ] który po naciśnięciu [wiadomo, w przypadku odcięcia z powodu niepłacenia przycisku nie ma] usuwa user'a z listy do filtrowania oraz przez sudo uruchamia ten sam skrypt co cron, który już teraz w BLOCK nie uwzględni danego IP [wiem, że mógłbym zamiast odświeżać całe BLOCK usunąć tylko jeden wpis, ale nie chciało mi się tego pisać  :Wink: ]

W zasadzie to wszystko. Filozofia ogranicza się do odpowiedniego zorganizowania strony, skryptu oraz bazy [pliku] przechowującego statusy user'ów [przeczytane wiadomości, opłacone abonamenty].

----------

## Polin

http://www.dug.net.pl/texty/masq.php

Z dolu strony jest opis jak zrobic, to co chcesz osiagnac.

----------

## morgir

oo widzisz bardzo dziękuje ... tylko czy to będzie działać na gentoo ?

----------

## Polin

 *morgir wrote:*   

> oo widzisz bardzo dziękuje ... tylko czy to będzie działać na gentoo ?

 

Tak. Tylko musisz dostosowac polecenia do Gentoo. (emerge zamiast atp-get, sciezki moga sie roznic, itp).

2 lata temu robilem dla zabawy i dzialalo.

----------

## Raku

 *BRuM wrote:*   

> Przyjrzyj się rozwijanemu od jakiegoś czasu LMS - LAN Management System. Podobno działa . Sam przymierzam się do zabawy z nim, tylko że na Debianie :>

 

[OT] Niedługo uruchomię mirror ze spaczkowanym pod Debiana (Sarge) LMSem. Około lipca powinien być już dostępny publicznie. Jak zostanie uruchomiony, dam znać autorom (już z jednym nawiązałem wstępny kontakt). Być może informacja o uruchomieniu pojawi się na stronie projektu, jak nie, to postaram się ja wrzucić na liste mailingową. [/OT]

----------

## morgir

Raku czy jest jakiś temat na jaki się nie wypowiadasz bo się nie znasz?  :Smile:  Związany z gentoo. Tak przeglądnąłem swoje posty i w każdym mialeś cos do gadanie. Gdyby były tu oklaski lub coś takiego. Zasługujesz na bardzo gorące ode mnie  :Smile: 

----------

## Raku

 *morgir wrote:*   

> Raku czy jest jakiś temat na jaki się nie wypowiadasz bo się nie znasz?  Związany z gentoo. Tak przeglądnąłem swoje posty i w każdym mialeś cos do gadanie. Gdyby były tu oklaski lub coś takiego. Zasługujesz na bardzo gorące ode mnie 

 

na bardzo dużo tematów nie potrafię się wypowiedzieć. A że jestem w wielu - to efekt moderacji (moved from ... to ..., dodaj SOLVED, popraw kodowanie  :Smile:  No i wychodzi duży postcount++   :Embarassed: 

----------

## psycepa

 *Raku wrote:*   

> na bardzo du¿o tematów nie potrafiê siê wypowiedzieæ. A ¿e jestem w wielu - to efekt moderacji (moved from ... to ..., dodaj SOLVED, popraw kodowanie  No i wychodzi du¿y postcount++  

 

[OT]

 :Twisted Evil:  dlatego moderatorzy powinni miec postcount/2  :Twisted Evil: 

oczywiscie just kiddin  :Smile: 

[/OT]

----------

## Radioaktywny

Witam

 *Raku wrote:*   

> [OT] Niedługo uruchomię mirror ze spaczkowanym pod Debiana (Sarge) LMSem. Około lipca powinien być już dostępny publicznie. Jak zostanie uruchomiony, dam znać autorom (już z jednym nawiązałem wstępny kontakt). Być może informacja o uruchomieniu pojawi się na stronie projektu, jak nie, to postaram się ja wrzucić na liste mailingową. [/OT]

 

a czy jest szansa na ebuild pod gentoo?

----------

## psotnik

 *psycepa wrote:*   

>  *Raku wrote:*   na bardzo du¿o tematów nie potrafiê siê wypowiedzieæ. A ¿e jestem w wielu - to efekt moderacji (moved from ... to ..., dodaj SOLVED, popraw kodowanie  No i wychodzi du¿y postcount++   
> 
> [OT]
> 
>  dlatego moderatorzy powinni miec postcount/2 
> ...

 

ale pomysł dobry   :Wink: 

pozdro dla moderatorow  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Raku

 *Radioaktywny wrote:*   

> Witam
> 
>  *Raku wrote:*   [OT] Niedługo uruchomię mirror ze spaczkowanym pod Debiana (Sarge) LMSem. Około lipca powinien być już dostępny publicznie. Jak zostanie uruchomiony, dam znać autorom (już z jednym nawiązałem wstępny kontakt). Być może informacja o uruchomieniu pojawi się na stronie projektu, jak nie, to postaram się ja wrzucić na liste mailingową. [/OT] 
> 
> a czy jest szansa na ebuild pod gentoo?

 

Mała. gentoo używam wyłącznie jako desktopa. Choć jak znajdę chwilę*, to może napiszę.

* - koło wakacji najwcześniej.

----------

